# 2001 F-150 SQ budget install



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Hey everyone, the name is James. I've been cruising this site for a while with the intention of doing a build...and that day has finally come. The vehicle is a red 2001 F150. And here is a list of equipment:

HU: Undecided. I have a 3200bt pioneer DD in right now but I am deciding between getting a minidsp or the JVC KD-SH1000 that is in the classifieds right now. I don't have the money to buy a new minidsp right now but this build might take a few weeks, so who knows.

Wire: 1/0 power wire that is already run through the truck, I will be adding split loom and wire ties so I will get pictures when I do that. I'll have a distribution block to the two amps and also a power inverter. I'll also be running two more runs of probably 14awg speaker wire for the tweeters

Midbass/midrange: Dayton RS-180-4 that I picked up from the classifieds.(thanks Kirk!)

Tweeters: Vifa xt25(the big ones)

Amps: Rockford Fosgate prime 500-1 and a Solid audio F43(thanks brian!)

Sub: Shallow mount 12" kicker that I've had for years and in multiple boxes. I will eventually do two 8's.

Here is the plan: Daytons will go in the doors, Tweeters in custom a pillars, sub in a box I already have, and amps under the rear bench seat.

First things first though, I hope it isn't against the rules to post links to other sites but here is a custom seat lift I did and a link to another project that I just finished up(retrofitted headlights )

DIY Seat Lift-01-03 Scab’s - F150online Forums

New to the forum: f150 retrofit


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

On to today...

I have slowly been collecting the materials needed for the install.










List:
Fiberglass resin and mat
Respirator
Gloves
Filler
Spreaders
Paint sticks
Mixing cups
Brushes
Roller
Sandpaper
Grill cloth
Wire ties
Heatshrink
Battery terminals
Zipties
SEM texture spray
SEM Ford color Medium graphite
Daytons
Vifa xt25's

Today I started on my a pillars:



















I am doing them a little bit different than I've seen done around here. In order to be able to return the truck to stock (or redo if I mess up or change equipment) I am building all new pillars. The parts are no longer produced and are tricky and pricy to find. So we will see how it goes. All that was done today was taping and wrapping each pillar with aluminum foil. Tomorrow I will start the glassing process.


----------



## toysoldier3646 (Jan 25, 2010)

I like that idea of building new pillars altogether. should be interesting to watch

btw I have a mini-dsp I got a little while ago but I've changed my mind on what I want to use for processing. it's only a 2in/4out but that would work for you very well. also has the extra card for the 5v power input and delayed remote signal to your amps. message me if you interested and what you've got budget wise


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks! I really hope it turns out like I want. But, this is my first time glassing so I know it will take some trial and error. And I'm sending you a pm right now.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looking forward to this build. I shipped your stuff yesterday by the way


----------



## CactoesGel (Dec 24, 2013)

Sub'd

I wish I had the skills to even think about trying this myself lol

Thanks to guys like you who are showing us noobs how, from the very start to end, and maybe we'll give it a shot ourselves someday.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Brian-Thanks man! I'll be looking for it . I hope it turns out like I want to.

CactoesGel-I'm not even sure if I posses the skills lol. I'm a noob through and through but I've put a lot of time into researching how I wanted to do this. In my head it all makes sense and looks good, but it's the transfer of that into actual materials that is the hard part. If there is one piece of advice I can give it would be just to give it a shot. I'm mentally prepared to throw away this first mold that is drying right now haha.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

First layer of mat down on one of the pillars


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Subscribing for more updates from a fellow NC Diyma member.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Im always down for a truck build.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! I laid a few more layers of mat down and it is curing right now. While waiting on that I picked up some bigger torx bits and more speaker wire. I also started gutting the interior of the truck. I'll have some more pictures to post and whatnot tomorrow.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Notloudenuf, where are you from? You can just pm me if you'd like. I know of a few places with a 252 area code since my hometown is right beside one haha.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

And just bought a miniDSP thanks to toysoldier3646! So the HU will stay the same.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Update: The one pillar cured very well. I had some air bubbles, but honestly I am not worried about it since it is just the pillars and I will be using body filler for the final shaping of them. I just got back home from visiting at the hospital and decided to trim up the pillar for a test fit. Here are the results:










In hindsight I probably should have laid a few more layers down, but I think it will turn out alright. I've got work in the morning but something is telling me I should take advantage of right now and go glass that other pillar at 9pm...we will see.

Also I got most of the interior apart today and most of the wires ran. I just need 2 more runs of speaker wire for the tweeters run and also a short RCA for the minidsp. Those will most likely be done tomorrow night or Wednesday. While running wires today I decided to clean up the wiring harness behind the HU and for some reason it is not working now so I'll have to sort that out sometime. I think it might be the relay that I'm using in order to bypass the video lock. Hopefully it will be an easy fix considering it was working just this morning...Well that's it for now.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Update: I got the issue fixed with the headunit. It was a blown fuse in the truck. Simple, but took me about an hour to figure out haha. The harness is now clean looking with soldered and heat-shrinked connections. All of the wires are ran and i even built a thing to mount the miniDSP on that will sit underneath the cupholders in my center console. 

The second fiberglass pillar is done. Today I will be doing more trimming and test fits on both of them. Hopefully tomorrow my speaker rings for the tweeters will be here so I can start aiming them and getting the final position set on the pillars. Also today I am going to wire up an add a fuse for the 12v+ for the DC-DC isolator and start reinstalling all of the interior.

I'll post pictures tonight of all the progress made.


----------



## king1attire (Feb 18, 2014)

I always wanted to glass pillars instead of using the originals , nice work ..how are you planning to attach it ?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

OK, sub'd in here to watch the pillar build and install. 
I've Never glassed either, lol... 
Got an 04 Expe & was thinking going the same route with large format tweets in the pillars.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

good start on the pillars.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! I got a good bit done over the past few days. The passenger pillar is not as good as a fit as the driver side so I may re-glass it this weekend. They are attached by the handles that screw into the pillar (I'll post a picture in a bit). Here is a list of what I've gotten done:

-miniDSP is up and running
-ground wires for the amps are crimped, soldered, and heat shrinked
-all the wires are run(except for maybe one....I've got an inverter that I may install under the passenger seat)
-pillars are installed for their test fit
-amp I got from Brian is running my coaxials for the time being

I still need to 

-do the big three
-install new battery terminals
-make door baffles
-finish pillars
-tuck away all wires 
-put the truck back together

I'm having trouble with fitting these 7" daytons in the door so until I can figure something out I am going to look at possibly going with a 6.5" instead of a 7"...but we will see. 
Anyways, I'm going to go snap some pictures real quick and post them up so you all can see the progress.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Here is the timeline of photos:

This was when I was halfway done taking apart the harness:










And putting it back together with solder and heatshrink:










And the final product:










Here are some pictures of the progress of the pillars:



















The truck torn apart:










Wires run in the door sill with split loom tubing:










And a stock grommet that I used for the power wire:










Head unit back in:










MiniDSP wired in under the cupholders of the center console:



















More pictures of the pillars (fit and finish; and mounting):






































And some tweeter pictures:

What it will look like:









Rings hot glued:














































Something cool I did with the tweeters:










Don't worry, it had spacers on it  :










And some random shots of the truck for those of you who will appreciate it:


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

The speaker ring on the passenger side needs to come up about another inch I think, but so far I think I will like it! Since I am going to re-glass the passenger side I won't be making any "progress" on that one this weekend, but I will go ahead and move forward with some work to the driver side.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Well with a day off work and the beautiful day it was today, I decided to work on the truck finally. Ended up getting 90% of the big three done and also speaker baffles cut. Baffles still need to be drilled, t-nuts installed, and sprayed with bedliner. This will probably happen wednesday when I have another day off. I probably could have gotten more done today if it wasn't for the ER trip...I was stripping factory wires(thick, hard jacketing) and my knife slipped and got me pretty good. 2 and a half hours and 3 stitches later and I was back home(finally). I'll post up some pics of the big three and the baffles in the next few days when I get some time. Hopefully tomorrow after work I can begin on the a pillars again since I can do that inside.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Oh and also I have a new plan for power...The ppi900.4 I had running my front speakers will now be used for the tweeters(It only has 3 working channels so I'll just use 2) and the solid audio f43 I got from Brian will be bridged for the mids. So I'll have 145 wrms to the tweets and about 120 wrms to the mids. This should provide some nice headroom while letting me get all I can out of the equipment I have.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Sorry I haven't updated this in a while. Been busy with work and life. I have done a few things though. 



















I also went to homedepot yesterday and got some more mdf that I will use to build a combo amp rack/sub box. My plan is to buy a jbl gto804 and sell my kicker 12. The drivers side pillar is almost complete. Just need to finish shaping and sanding it. The other pillar is one step behind it.


----------



## djmekanix (Dec 30, 2013)

I like what you've done so far, and I'm sub'd now to see how you finish those A-pillars


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

jpf150 said:


>


The first pillars I made for my `03 F150 had the exact same pod attached to it. I never did use it and made some more that were off axis. Trying to put them in looked like they would be fairly easy but were a PITA.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks! They will be finished with texture spray and stock colored paint(medium graphite, both sem products) so hopefully it matches well. If it doesn't ill sand again and try vinyl.

Bigbubba, thanks for the tip. I test fit the pod with just the cloth stretched over it and it was a little bit of a hassle but I think these will be ok. As you know the drivers side is worse with the hum for the gauges. When you made your off axis ones, were you running 2 way? I wanted mine more on axis for that reason since the fr is obviously better on axis. Also, any pics? I'd love to see the a pillars you made for your 03! About the biggest problem I've run into is making the holes right for the grab handles. I cut a little too much fiberglass so ill have to shape it with body filler to make it so there isn't any gap. But that should be an easy fix.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Here is a better shot of the back of them.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ey-davidson-super-crew-nothing-elaborate.html

My pillars start on page 3 of my thread. Been thinking about redoing them when I get done with my current project. Currently running them 2-way with AP NZ3 3-1/2" and 6-1/2" in the doors. That may change though. I didn't remake the pillars from scratch like you did. I went to the salvage yard and bought another set for something like $8.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

If these turn out bad, that's probably what I'll do. Mount them more off axis and get salvage ones. The only problem is that the nearest pick and pull is over 2 hours from me and I could find any online that weren't 20$ per side. Your pillars turned out really nice! I wish I could hear them haha


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Wow, it's been a while since I updated this. Not saying much has changed haha. But I come to all of you with a ?. As was discussed before, I don't think these a pillars are going to work out so hot. So I went and sourced some more pillars(salvage yard, wrong color but I have to paint them anyways.) and since I have a "clean slate" I was thinking about switching up tweeters. I'd like something with a smaller format and ideally under $40 each since that's about the price of the vifas I have. But since this is a 2 way with the daytons, I am having a hard time finding anything that will play low enough. Anyone have any recommendations?

What about these:
The Madisound Speaker Store 

or these:
https://www.parts-express.com/tang-band-25-1166sj-1-neodymium-tweeter--264-834


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Well I am not sure if anyone is still following this, but here goes...

I have been busy even though this thread is lacking any of that info. So here is both the short and long version of what I have been up to.

Short version: Almost finished the big three. Sliced my hand open. Scraped the old pillars. Made new ones. Did a lot of deadening. Went to a meet up. Found new problems, but solved some old ones. Got a new center console. If any of that interests you than read on...


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

As I stated I almost finished the big three. The only wire I have left to run is the alternator positive. And the only reason I haven't done that yet is because I need to buy more 0ga ring terminals and I always forget to grab them. 

So it's late one night, no one else is at my house or pretty much in Raleigh. It is spring break for everyone else, yet I am stuck at home working. After quite a few hours of working on the truck it is now pitch black yet I want to get everything hooked back up. I am cutting some of the factory wires under the hood so that I can redo the connection to work with my new battery terminals. Then it happens, I slice my hand open. A trip to the ER and a couple of stitches later I am on my way back home...at like 1 or 2 am. Mind you I have work at 6:30am. I cut it right on my knuckle which kinda hurt my progress for about 2 weeks considering it was on my left hand. (warning: graphic pictures. Not really but I'll at least put it there.)


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

I'll finish this update tomorrow, but here is a sneak peak of what's coming...


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Pillars lookin good....decided to stick with the large formats, I see. Sorry I dropped the ball on your track lists for the cds you burned at the meet.......I was lookin back at the thread and saw your request yesterday. I'll try to get that done for ya. I know I gave ya a copy of my demo disc that day........but I don't remember what else!


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks Clay! And yeah, I decided I should at least try these before moving to something else haha. A 3 way front stage is definitely in the plans eventually, but since I'm just getting my feet wet with all this stuff and having next to 0 funds to work with right now; it may be a while before that happens. 

An it's cool! I meant to send you a pm since I knew you might not have seen it but my hard drive crashed on my computer the other week so I need to see if I can even recover it lol. The second disk had pink noise, the drum track, a quite a few other things. It was a tuning disk. Oh and I found some problems after the meet with my amp. It had a hi and low input switch that I failed to see. When I saw it and used the low input like I should have, it really came alive. I am blown away now at the shear volume and clarity I am getting from these speakers. Definitely 1000% better than anyone heard it at the meetup... And I haven't even begun to tune it.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

On to the new pillars,

As some of you know, I started new pillars before the meet up at Jason's house. I've finally gotten the one seen above done. The driver's side is about 80% done. 

I started with some junkyard pillars I got for ~$18. There are many other threads that describe how to do this, but here is what I did. 
-I glued the ring in the position that I wanted. Then used dowel rods as supports. After that I stretched grill cloth tightly over. After that the resin was mixed up, laid down, and allowed to dry for about 24 hours(since I usually work on this after work). Then the body filler went down and sanded smooth(I used a combination of 80, 100, 180, 240, and 320 grit sandpapers). Then the pillar was primed and painted. Simple as that right!?




























And that is it for the pillars. The driver's side will be done soon.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

And on to the deadening!

So I ordered some cld from knu, ensolite from raamaudio, and got some sheet metal from home depot. I started off by taking the stock "foam" out. Then I just had the door. I used the cld at about ~25-30% coverage. Then I cut out the sheet metal to fit over the hole in the door. To adhere this metal to the door(also acts to decouple it) I used butyl rope and then deadened over it. Lastly I cut the ensolite to size and proceeded to peel off the backing and stick it to the door.















































I will eventually add some mlv as funds allow.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Ok, last update for a little while..As I mentioned I picked up a navigator center console off of ebay for cheap. I painted it to match, yet it still has a lot of work to be done to it. This console will house my minidsp, an integrated iPod, and possibly even my sub.










On to yesterday...

I found out that my rs180s have too much excursion(never a bad thing right?) and anything over half volume would result it the speakers hitting the door panel. So yesterday I cut out the grill of the door, trimmed down the places they were hitting with a dremel, and started building a new grill. Oh and I did test out the drivers side and it worked flawlessly. They would hit just barley on bass heavy songs still, but I don't have much of a HPF on these right now since I am not running a sub. It wasn't even audible unless my head was next to the door panel.

Here is what it looked like stock from the backside.











After I cut it out.











And trimmed.










The picture of my finished pillar shows how the panel looks in the truck.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Then I used a jigsaw to cut out the basic shape(who needs a router?).











Used 3/4" tape to give me some kind of a guide.











The final piece.











Wrapped it in mesh.











Taped it up from the back.










Then I applied painters tape and started laying down some body filler.












Then I popped the grill piece out and it is where I will get back started today. This grill will either end up being a snug fit grill or I'll use magnets to hold it in. I wanted to make it removable just in case I ever mess up the grill cloth I wrap it with. Also so I can show off my speakers without taking the door panel off lol.

To everyone watching this thread, feel free to offer up and tips or advice. I am just kind of going along with this build. There are not any definitive plans, so things change a lot due to trial and error.


----------



## dgr932 (Mar 31, 2011)

I still follow your thread. I know what its like to unwillingly take a prolonged break in the middle of a build log. Love the update. Do the new pillars rub up against the windshield? I think we talked about it and how my explorer pods did the same thing. curious now to see the finished outcome of the doors. looking great so far.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

that's the beauty of build logs, many people do several different builds in one log, some shift in design, some add to a 2 way, it's all good.



we're out here, and we're reading your work, and looking at your pictures!


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Glad you like what you see! As far as the pillars go, no they don't. The passenger side pillar is the same one I had at Jason's. They have a good amount of clearance between the windshield, but they do rub a little on the dash putting them in. I'll have to snap a few pictures for you tomorrow showing the clearance by the windshield. Still debating on what to do to the doors. The body filler I did last night didn't turn out so good. It's almost like it's just too little body filler to hold up to anything. For now I wrapped the grill in cloth and used velcro to hold it on to the panel lol! Next time I see you I'll have to give you another demo. It is sounding about 1000% better than it did when you last heard it.

By the way how is your car coming?


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

cajunner said:


> that's the beauty of build logs, many people do several different builds in one log, some shift in design, some add to a 2 way, it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> we're out here, and we're reading your work, and looking at your pictures!


I figured most people like the pictures! That's what I always love about logs haha. I try to document my mess ups as much as I do the good work so hopefully people can gain some knowledge instead of just looking at what I have done. I can't wait to get a sub in the truck but right now my audio budget is on an extreme hold, so I have to make do with what I already have. But at least it gives me no excuse to finish some of these things up that I put off when starting a new "build" whether it be the console or the doors.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

jpf150 said:


> I figured most people like the pictures! That's what I always love about logs haha. I try to document my mess ups as much as I do the good work so hopefully people can gain some knowledge instead of just looking at what I have done. I can't wait to get a sub in the truck but right now my audio budget is on an extreme hold, so I have to make do with what I already have. But at least it gives me no excuse to finish some of these things up that I put off when starting a new "build" whether it be the console or the doors.


budgeting for the hobby seems to be a learning process.


most people here seem to have funds for whatever. I myself, if you put together all the different things I've done in 30 years of playing with audio, would appear to be extremely well off and that is certainly not the case.

I enjoy reading about the audio as a part of the enjoyment, and build logs add that extra stuff.

I once thought of myself as knowledgeable in comparison to people who didn't read the magazines, going way back in the day...

but the internet opens up a huge gap in most people's coverage, since every thing from theory to patents to manufacturer details, etc. are available and anything you put out, is subject to critical investigations.

I learn from complex and simple installs alike! I don't have any build logs, but I try to give some basic advice when I see it may help someone along..


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

cajunner said:


> budgeting for the hobby seems to be a learning process.
> 
> 
> most people here seem to have funds for whatever. I myself, if you put together all the different things I've done in 30 years of playing with audio, would appear to be extremely well off and that is certainly not the case.
> ...


What's funny is I've budgeted for the audio, just not a flight to boston and SF combined with a week and a half off of work. That's really the main reason I'm not buying anything. Just want to have fun on my little summer vacation before class starts back up in August haha. 

And people like me really do appreciate any kind of advise. I am a hands on guy but I do love to read about this stuff as well. Just like I tell people, I like learning but only when it is something that I want to know.


----------



## topsub (Jun 15, 2014)

Sub! Another NC'r!


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

Looking good so far


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

JPF, keep it up. Look forward to seeing the truck in November. Hopefully you will have the majority of it finished.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys! I haven't done much more, but if I get some time I'll update this thread. School just started back up and I've got an apartment this year so progress will be slow..er. No garage and basement to house all of my projects anymore at least in Raleigh.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

New progress pics? Looks great


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

WhiteL02 said:


> New progress pics? Looks great


Thanks! I've got a few pictures to share later, but I've been busy setting out a plan and trying new things. If I can figure out how to make this new DSP I got work on my computer I'll update this later.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Well guys, I know I've been slack posting updates. And I was ready to post some more as I just got in a DSP88r and a pure i20. I was making some custom length RCA cables, bought some new amps, and was going to go 3 way. But unfortunately, due to an accident, the truck is now gone and I'll have to close this build thread for good . Last Thursday evening another driver ran a red light and hit the front end of my truck, spinning it around one and a half times. After looking at the damage the following day in the daylight my Dad and I knew it would be totaled. I'm really going to miss the truck but once I get insurance straightened out and get me a new car I'll start a new, and better, build log. Anyways, thanks for looking everyone. Here are some pictures of the damage.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

sorry to hear this. I enjoyed your posts!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Apr 28, 2015)

Thats a real shame mate. On the bright side, this opens a window of opportunity. Your second time round will only be better.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Brian_smith06 said:


> sorry to hear this. I enjoyed your posts!


Thanks man! I'll be itching to start on the next car once I figure out what I am getting/actually get it. The pile of equipment I have sitting in my living room is making me want to already get started haha. Plus, my rental car sucks.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Kazuhiro said:


> Thats a real shame mate. On the bright side, this opens a window of opportunity. Your second time round will only be better.


It sure does! I learned a lot working on that truck, and while I will miss it a lot I'm just thankful it was just a vehicle that was totaled.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

that's a real bummer man, hope it doesn't take long for insurance to get you taken care of. there's some crazy assholes out on these nc roads lately, lol.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Lol sure is man! We are negotiating with insurance now because of course they offered less than what the truck is worth. I should have something next week. But it'll be a little bit before I start any work on the new car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Dammit man! Hate to see this......but I'm glad you came out allright! To think I just dug out yer tweets today......lol. Of course their still yours ifn ya want em......


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Dang man, well atleast you wasnt hurt. Rides can be replaced but bones can't. Lets hope the insurance company fixes the issue and you are back on the road again.


----------



## Serieus (May 27, 2011)

jpf150 said:


> Lol sure is man! We are negotiating with insurance now because of course they offered less than what the truck is worth. I should have something next week. But it'll be a little bit before I start any work on the new car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yup, i don't know who you're with and i'm not sure if different insurance companies do it differently (probably) but when i hit a deer in my civic, the progressive rep told me that they have their own database that "creates" the vehicle value and isn't based on kbb or nada or anything. sucky thing is, the rep doesn't even have access to the dollar amount of their determined value, they'd have to put in the cost of repairs and it'd show as a % of the car's value so they could determine whether to total it or not.

insurance is a scam man, lol


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

claydo said:


> Dammit man! Hate to see this......but I'm glad you came out allright! To think I just dug out yer tweets today......lol. Of course their still yours ifn ya want em......


Thanks Clay! And I appreciate the offer, but do with them as you please. It'll be a while before I will actually need tweeters, so if you get rid of them between now and then than it's cool! 



Black Rain said:


> Dang man, well atleast you wasnt hurt. Rides can be replaced but bones can't. Lets hope the insurance company fixes the issue and you are back on the road again.


True that! I've had to go to the doc a few times already because it tweaked my back pretty good. But they feel like it should be fine with some physical therapy and not doing anything to crazy for a while. We should be hearing some more soon about the $$ and when I'll have to give up the rental, but I've been looking hard for a new ride. My Dad and I are going to look at a few today. Got my eyes set on a mustang gt..



Serieus said:


> yup, i don't know who you're with and i'm not sure if different insurance companies do it differently (probably) but when i hit a deer in my civic, the progressive rep told me that they have their own database that "creates" the vehicle value and isn't based on kbb or nada or anything. sucky thing is, the rep doesn't even have access to the dollar amount of their determined value, they'd have to put in the cost of repairs and it'd show as a % of the car's value so they could determine whether to total it or not.
> 
> insurance is a scam man, lol


She had Allstate and they have been ok considering I know how they work haha. I'm confident though that in the end we will get a fair price for the truck and it'll all be good to go. I've already had to talk to 3 different adjusters because of how they split it up. One for the truck, another for the truck because it was totaled, and another for my personal injury claim. Craziness man...


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Well guys, I'll bump this up one more time. I have officially found a replacement in the form of a 2006 mustang gt. Black, manual, and it's only got 61k on the clock. Has the shaker system and a pioneer HU almost like the one I had in the truck already installed. I should be getting insurance straight and taking possession of the car later this week. So look out for the next build log, this time with a slightly higher budget, but still on a working college kid budget . I think I'll have some fun with this car...


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I'm glad to hear things are working out for you. I'll be looking forward to the updates on the new build. I'm sure I speak for many on here, you have our support.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Black Rain said:


> Well I'm glad to hear things are working out for you. I'll be looking forward to the updates on the new build. I'm sure I speak for many on here, you have our support.


Thanks Juan! I'm excited to start again and hopefully it'll be rocking at the next meet.


----------

